# Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW



## Dosenbier_94 (15. August 2014)

*Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Hallo, 
möchte nach etlichen Überlegungen doch mit WoW anfangen und dann Wöchentlich zwischen Guild Wars 2 und WoW wechseln. Also eine Woche GW2 und eine Woche WoW.
Was mir an MMORPG's am meisten Spaß macht, ist das erkunden der Welt. 

Gibt es hier Leute die die Weltgröße von Guild Wars 2 kennen und mir sagen können ob die Welt von WoW größer ist und wenn ja um wir viel? Wie schaut es mit den Städten aus im Vergleich zu GW2? Gibt es in WoW viele Städte die so gewaltig sind wie Löwenstein? 

Und eine kleine Frage am Rande, welchen Server sollte ich nehmen? Wo sind die meisten Leute online? 

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe  

MfG Sven


----------



## Jahai (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Die Welt von WoW ist definitiv größer, wie viel kann ich leider nicht sagen. Große Städte gibt's auf jeden Fall auch, Ogrimmar und Sturmwind kommen auf jeden Fall an Löwenstein ran und sind größer, bei den anderen Hauptstädten weiß ich es leider nicht so genau.


----------



## Horstinator90 (15. August 2014)

Ich hab aus Langeweile alles erkundet, also nur rübergeflogen um Karte freizuschalten. Das hat mich fast 10 h gekostet 

Städte wie Sturmwind und dalaran sind geil, wenn du eine vollen Allianz Server suchst bist bei Aegwynn und Antonidas richtig, bei der Horde sind es Blackhand und Blackrock LG :p

Ps: Ich bin auf Lordaeron Allianz


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Die Welt ist schon sehr groß und wie ich finde auch abwechlungsreicher.

Ich hatte sehr viel Spaß beim erkunden als ich noch gespielt habe.


Bei den Servern kanns kniffelig werden. Bei manchen beträgt das Verhältnis von Horde/Allianz ganze 1/0.05 oder noch extremer.
Schau am besten hier:WoW Server Stats - EU Realms - WarcraftRealms.com
Finde einen gut bevölkerten Server mit einem gesunden Verhältnis und leg los^^


----------



## Veriquitas (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

In WoW gibt es genug zu entdecken, gerade wenn die Quests usw. interessieren, vor Cataclysm war es aber noch spannender.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Ich habe zwar nur bis WoTLK gespielt, aber die Welt war sehr abwechslungsreich und groß.

Wenn du jeden Winkel erforschst, brauchst du sehr lang.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

naja sooo lange dauert das erforschen ned^^


----------



## Cinnayum (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Die gesamte GW2 Map dürfte in etwa so groß sein wie einer der alten Kontinente von WoW. Und davon gibts 2 und 4 Addons, die je etwa auf die halbe Größe davon kommen.
Burning Crusade dürfte mit der komischen Sonneninsel etwas größer sein als die restlichen Addons. Es ist eh das beste, danach wurden die neuen Gebiete zwar technisch besser, hatten aber weniger Flair.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Es ist eh das beste, danach wurden die neuen Gebiete zwar technisch besser,* hatten aber weniger Flair.*


 
Ahemm......Heulender Fjord.


----------



## rhyn2012 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

wow ist ein tolles game und ziemlich riesig 

und was deine serverfrage anbelangt, hast du hier mal eine liste mit den bevölkerungszahlen 

Server-Population - auf diesen Realms ist viel oder wenig los - WoW - World of Warcraft

such dir was raus


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Naja wotlk war cool... Cata ging.... Mop dieses kundebuntepandarumhüpfgedöns kozt mich an...

Bitte wird wod interesanter und am besten düsterer...
Aber wow hat grose map... Aber ich hab nich solang gebraucht um so ziemlich alles mal gesehn zu habn...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Naja wotlk war cool... Cata ging.... Mop dieses kundebuntepandarumhüpfgedöns kozt mich an...
> 
> Bitte wird wod interesanter und am besten düsterer...
> Aber wow hat grose map... Aber ich hab nich solang gebraucht um so ziemlich alles mal gesehn zu habn...


Ich bezog mich auch auf Instanzen und co. Wenn du alles bis ins letzte Detail erforschen willst, brauchst du meine gute Gruppe und viel Zeit.


----------



## Dosenbier_94 (16. August 2014)

Danke für die vielen Antworten  na dann freue ich mich mal auf dir riesige Welt  

MfG Sven


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Hm...also ich bin zwar der meinung du kannst das meiste solo machn... Also. Erforsch, aber bei inis und raids wiads schwer xD da hasd recht


----------



## Buxxdehude (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Huhu,

ich glaub ich hab auf nem Server neu angefangen, wo es nur 500 Leute gibt ( oder 90er ).


Ist es schlau auf Blackmoore anzufangen? Dort gibt es die höchste Anzahl an Spielern und das Alli:Horde Verhältnis ist 1zu1.
Oder dann doch lieber auf Thrall, wo es mehr Horde-Spieler gibt? Ich spiele im Moment auch nur Horde.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gast0707215 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Blackmoore ist ein top Server, sehr belebt und das Fraktionsverhältnis ist nahezu ausgeglichen. Für jemand, der open PvP macht, ist der Server ein Traum.
Das kann alles allerdings relativ schnell zum Verhängnis werden, da die Server ja nur eine gewisse Kapazität haben und wenn also etwas neues kommt (neues Addon, neuer Patch etc.), dann gibt es sehr schnell Warteschliefen um ins Spiel zu kommen.

Ich selbst bin auf Aegwynn (ca. 12K) und hatte während dem MoP-Release und der ersten Tage danach Wartezeiten von bis zu 90 Minuten. Wie das erst auf anderen Servern mit noch größerer Population aussieht, kann man sich ja recht gut vorstellen 
http://www11.pic-upload.de/thumb/17.08.14/t6t71gajq3v.pnghttp://www.pic-upload.de/view-24283262/wow.png.htmlhttp://www11.pic-upload.de/17.08.14/t6t71gajq3v.png

Also wenn ich nochmal WoW anfangen würde, dann würde ich drauf achten, dass das Fraktionsverhältnis ausgeglichen ist und es ein gut besuchter, aber nicht übervoller Server ist. (und ich würde auf Blackmoore gehen, da die anderen ausgeglichenen Server zu gering bevölkert sind)


----------



## BlackNeo (19. August 2014)

Ich bin zwar begeisterter WoW Spieler, aber nur weil ich es liebe zu raiden und erst zufrieden bin wenn ich 10 Charaktere auf 6k Gearscore (spiele auf nem 3.3.5a P-Server) habe.

Zum erkunden fand ich Guild Wars 2 wesentlich schöner, wenn einem das Artdesign gefällt ist es mMn das schönste MMO und durch die Dialoge und kleinen Videosequenzen zieht es einen förmlich in die Story rein.

Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ich fand WoW zum questen immer etwas langweilig.


----------



## Buxxdehude (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Ich mag wow auch sehr. 

Mein Problem bei anderen MMO's ist immer, dass ich keinen Bezug zum Setting und zur Welt bekomme. 

Als Beispiel Teso: wer bin ich, was mach ich und am wichtigsten wofür?

Ausgeschlossen davon sind meiner Meinung nach ST:O und HDR:O und Star Wars. Wobei man sich bei diesen MMO's auch irgendwann fragt: wofür mach ich das hier eig? Welchen Sinn verfolge ich? Was ist meine Bedeutung? 


Mir fehlt beim Wow ein wenig der Bezug, bzw die Lebendigkeit. Ein wenig vertonter Text würde da schon Abhilfe schaffen.

Ich würd mir außerdem entweder die Aufwertung etlicher Raids wünschen.
Ulduar, PDK, icc, Onyxia.

Die Beute muss noch nichtmal 6er oder 7er Niveau haben. 
Andere Belohnungen wären auch klasse .


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Spiele selber auf Blackmoore. Oft fragen lvl 1 Chars in Sturmwind wie es denn so aussieht und nur 1 Antwort liest man immer wieder, und ich zitiere " Das Boot ist voll " 


Wer Spaß am erkunden und der Spielwelt hat sollte vielleicht 2-3 Wochen nach dem Addonrelease warten, vorher sind a) die Warteschlangen zu lang und b) mehr pvp als in manchen Battlegrounds 

Durch die Zusammenführung der Realms braucht man nicht unbedingt einen vollen Server, wenn man ambitioniert Raiden will sieht das schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## TobiB (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*

Wer ambitioniert Raiden will sucht doch so oder so, eine Raid Gilde und geht dann dahin wo die Gilde halt ist. Ist ja nicht so das die Progress Gilden gerade auf dich oder mich warten. Die haben die auswahl.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen den mist mit dem Panda habe ich geskippt, Zocks jetzt aber doch um mich Fit fürs Addon zu machen.


----------



## dmxcom (2. September 2014)

*AW: Wie groß ist die Welt von WoW*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar begeisterter WoW Spieler, aber nur weil ich es liebe zu raiden und erst zufrieden bin wenn ich 10 Charaktere auf 6k Gearscore (spiele auf nem 3.3.5a P-Server) habe.
> 
> Zum erkunden fand ich Guild Wars 2 wesentlich schöner, wenn einem das Artdesign gefällt ist es mMn das schönste MMO und durch die Dialoge und kleinen Videosequenzen zieht es einen förmlich in die Story rein.
> 
> Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ich fand WoW zum questen immer etwas langweilig.



Dito !


----------



## Horstinator90 (2. September 2014)

Ja die quest Gebiete sind so lalala ^^ aber ich finde das die Gebiete ab cata schon schön sind durchzuquesten von der story


----------

